# How to find info on the rallys ?



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I am probably being dumb here but is there an easy way to find the rally's that are coming up ?

because at the moment i am getting lost trying to trawl through and find them.

Roger


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

At the top, under Rallies/Tours, Motorhome Rally Programme

Gerald


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Gerald

Its always obvious when someone points it out  

Roger


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Just scroll down to the rally section at the bottom of the home page. 


Dennis


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi roger i see you are in devon have you seen that i have a rally on in aug 24 over the bank holiday.Its a nice small site in a nice part of cornwall,plenty of walks and bus goes to penzance/helston.
If you havent been to a rally,we are a nice bunch,we dont bite. :lol: lin.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks lin

But that is my "short weekend" (shift worker)

Roger


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

THats a shame i have the same problem,work for nhs.I have the week before off ,but will have to go in on bank holiday mon.


----------

